# Hub centric or Lug centric on Frontier



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

Did Nissan put lug-centric rims on early Frontiers?

I have a 1998 Frontier with OEM cast aluminum rims. I thought these were lug-centric because the lug bolt holes have a bevel around the hole and the lug nuts have a coresponding bevel. So when you tighten the lug nuts, the rim will be forced to center around the lug bolts (ergo lug-centric). 

However, my tire guy tells me these rims are hub-centric rims (center on the drum hub, not the lug bolts). He says all modern Nissan cars and trucks are hub-centric and he counts my '98 as "modern". 

The reason I'm asking is that when the tire guy put new tires on my rims, he balanced them on the hub. Now I have a vibration at freeway speeds from two of the new tires. I think he did it wrong but he is saying he's the expert, they are hub-centric and there is something else wrong. 

Who is right here? A little help, please. 

-tf


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I know that newer Pathfinders are all hub-centric. Even if the wheel and lugs have tapered seats, it still centers on the hub first, then the lugs go on and they should fit dead-center and not affect centricity. Maybe the tire guys can re-balance 'em and see if they got 'em wrong or something.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

im sure they're most likely hub centric...


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I took a close look at the wheels and the truck axles/drums. 
Yeah, now I agree they are hub-centric but they are also lug-centric. This doesn't seem right to me as the lugs have to be precisely placed relative to the hub or the nuts will not seat properly. Obviously the factory believes it's ok and it does seem to fit both the hub as well as the self centering lug nuts. So the hub-centric balancing is correct or at least ok. 

I still have a vibration in the rear wheels. All the wheels have been balanced at least twice (by the same guy). One of them 3 times and one of the rear tires replaced with a new one. That one tire was vibrating the most and moving it rear to front made the vibe go rear to front. But even with a new tire, it's still vibrating! Can the aluminum wheel be out of round or something and still balance ok on the machine????

BTW: all was fine (no vibe) with the old tires. Nuts.

-tf


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

truckfan said:


> He says all modern Nissan cars and trucks are hub-centric and he counts my '98 as "modern".


Well if the Frontier is hubcentric, it would be the first Nissan I've ever come across that was. My guess is the Frontier is also lugcentric, but may have hubcentric rings (for the stock rims) as well. That said, it seems like all wheel balancers these days are hubcentric, so that doesnt help you all that much anyway.



> BTW: all was fine (no vibe) with the old tires. Nuts.


You could have a bad tire... they are impossible to balance correctly.

You can also go to Discount Tire... they will "Ride Match" each wheel/tire combination. That orients the tire in the ideal position on the rim and then they balance it under load. Ive had it done on my previous cars and it does work.


- Greg -


----------

